# ksac3 picture thread



## ksac3 (Jul 6, 2009)

P. Murinus "Fuzzy" first day i got her


----------



## ksac3 (Jul 7, 2009)

OBT molting.





B smithi sling 1''.





freshly molted OBT.





Lampropelma violaceopes Tiny sling





P murinus.





In this picture she was actually hissing.





High five!


----------



## ksac3 (Jul 29, 2009)

3 Singapore blue i got from Gecko_keeper





biggest one of the 3





shy





B.Smithi spiderling after second molt.

Keeping 
1 OBT
4 Singapore blue
1 B Smithi


----------



## ksac3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Lampropelma Violaceopes.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 30, 2009)

last picture is male.


----------



## anikaisbff (Jul 30, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> last picture is male.


REALLY HOW :?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Its not a horrible thing. you have 3...
I had 3... one died(a male). I currently have one male and one female around 3.5 inches.

I can tell from way the Epiandrous fusillae looks...

Maybe someone else can give it a shot, but my vote is male.


----------



## ksac3 (Jul 31, 2009)

I personally find both the male and the female of this species pretty.
To see an adult Lampropelma Violaceopes pair side by side in person would be awesome.


----------



## ksac3 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## ksac3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Stromatopelma Calceatum sling about 1".


----------



## ksac3 (Nov 2, 2009)

B.smithi ready to molt.


----------



## ksac3 (Nov 2, 2009)

little jumper with a drumstick.


----------



## ksac3 (Nov 3, 2009)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice little collection you have.


----------



## ksac3 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks!
As of now my collection is:
2 Stromatopelma Calceatum
5 Lampropelma Violaceopes
1 Pterinochilus Murinus RCF
1 Brachypelma Smithi


----------



## ksac3 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## ksac3 (Nov 9, 2009)

L.violaceopes defending the water bowl.


----------



## ksac3 (Dec 17, 2009)

adult female Lampropelma Violaceopes molting pictures





My P.Murunus red color form female





B.smithi i raised from  sling





L.violaceopes i raised with the above b.smithi since they were tiny slings


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Very nice! Congrats on the molt.. he/she (she?) is gorgeous! *


----------



## TheTsupreme (Dec 17, 2009)

ksac3 said:


> Thanks!
> As of now my collection is:
> 2 Stromatopelma Calceatum
> 5 Lampropelma Violaceopes
> ...


Damn man u really worked urself up the ladder FAST


----------



## LisaD (Jan 25, 2010)

Great pictures, very inspiring!   Which are your favorites?  I like your OBT and Singapore blues.


----------



## ksac3 (Jan 26, 2010)

It is really hard for me to pick a favorite but my adult female singapore blue is out all the time 24/7 so i guess that is my vote


----------



## ksac3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lampropelma Violaceopes (singapore blue) juvie


----------



## ksac3 (Mar 22, 2010)

Stromatopelma Calceatum.


----------



## TheTsupreme (Mar 22, 2010)

Really love ur OBT gotta get me one of those!
Ur Lampropelma was beautiful and cocky aswell


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> Really love ur OBT gotta get me one of those!
> Ur Lampropelma was beautiful and cocky aswell


i agree!
lookin nice


----------



## ksac3 (Apr 5, 2010)

L.Violaceopes Female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ksac3 (May 4, 2010)

L.Violaceopes adult female





L.Violaceopes adult male(the same one from post #4 [7/30/2009])





better picture of above male


----------

